# Which conductors are the most fun to watch with the sound turned off?



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

...presuming a video or film, that is.

Claudio Abbado: sheer grace;

Leonard Bernstein: intensity and unpredictability;

Sir Simon Rattle: sheer random goofiness.

-Yours?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Since I remain a rabid fan of conductors' antics, I'll recommend this dirigent:






Good without sound. Better with.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yuri Simonov is just a hoot all the time, with his interpretive dances. Here's two examples:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 - Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra - Live concert HD

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. *Yannick Nézet-Séguin* speelt Dvořák.

Fascinating to see this man conducting.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Surprised no one has mentioned this bloke yet:










And this one, of course:










When I was a kid we did it the other way round: sometimes when they had a pop group performing on TV, we'd turn off the sound and put up some classical music, sometimes to quite interesting effect.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Andris Nelsons ...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Sir Simon Rattle: sheer random goofiness.


:lol: Yes...and I've wondered how many others have thought the same.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Valery Gergiev


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Fabio Luisi, particularly from 2:49; true Italian passion and one of the great performances of this Straussian masterpiece:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

TxllxT said:


> Valery Gergiev


0:30 - 1:15: WILL SOMEBODY GET THAT POOR MAN A PERCOCET AND A COOL GLASS Of WATER, FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!!!


----------

